# So what symptoms does HASHI'S cause?



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

My Ultrasound revealed that my slightly enlarged thyroid is INDICATIVE of Hashi's plus I have antibodies as well. Have to wait for endo to get final answer which is frustrating. Been on Synthyroid for 9 years, got off of it as found out that the fillers come from Acacia plant *an i'm sensitive to grass pollen* so I shouldn't be on it. Plus I'm lactose intolerant and it also has that in it. I got my doctor to try Dessicated thyroid and was on 60mg since January/February. It helped, but had SOMETHING happen.....last week out of the blue. Side effects???......racing heart, jittery, fast pulse *even though TSH was 1.59 tested only 2 weeks before this happened. They told me to get off the drug completely, let my body calm down for 3weeks and chk my tsh then. Its been a week with NO THYROID MEDS and I"m fine. The shakiness is still a bit there at times, a bit lightheaded, vague headache but it goes away and I'm doing pretty darn good.??? I do have hives SLIGHTLY but they disappear pretty quick. Not sure whats going on. Just saw the doc today and other than me being a BIT tired its nothing really I can't trudge through. Any ideas? Doc isn't saying much of anything till I see the endo and get my blood test done in a few weeks. Any ideas?? He asked me to put my hands out to see if I had a slight tremor and I did slightly. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> My Ultrasound revealed that my slightly enlarged thyroid is INDICATIVE of Hashi's plus I have antibodies as well. Have to wait for endo to get final answer which is frustrating. Been on Synthyroid for 9 years, got off of it as found out that the fillers come from Acacia plant *an i'm sensitive to grass pollen* so I shouldn't be on it. Plus I'm lactose intolerant and it also has that in it. I got my doctor to try Dessicated thyroid and was on 60mg since January/February. It helped, but had SOMETHING happen.....last week out of the blue. Side effects???......racing heart, jittery, fast pulse *even though TSH was 1.59 tested only 2 weeks before this happened. They told me to get off the drug completely, let my body calm down for 3weeks and chk my tsh then. Its been a week with NO THYROID MEDS and I"m fine. The shakiness is still a bit there at times, a bit lightheaded, vague headache but it goes away and I'm doing pretty darn good.??? I do have hives SLIGHTLY but they disappear pretty quick. Not sure whats going on. Just saw the doc today and other than me being a BIT tired its nothing really I can't trudge through. Any ideas? Doc isn't saying much of anything till I see the endo and get my blood test done in a few weeks. Any ideas?? He asked me to put my hands out to see if I had a slight tremor and I did slightly. Thanks for reading this.


Where did you get the dessicated thyroid? Brand name? Generic? Compounded? Porcine or bovine?

Did the doc not have you come in for labs at that time? You just have to wonder if you really went hyper or if it was something else.

When exactly is your appt. with the endo? Can you hang in there? Maybe you should get on cancellation list?


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

No he did not perform any thryoid tests at the time I came in as only 2 weeks before my TSH was 1.59. He said the slight increase in thyroid med should NOT have cause those symptoms...but I do have to say when i was on 1 pill of Porcine *THYROID HORMONE CANADIAN* Its called my TSH went from 10.5 to 1.59. I HAVE NEVER dropped that much in my life just by one extra pill so quickly. It seemed a bit ODD to me. My gut feeling is that my thyroid MUST have kicked in and cause it to go to this number making me a bit hyper? I should be getting into the endo next few weeks I HOPE. I am doing ok now, definatley can hang in there and so far feeling pretty darn good compared to how I was feeling. Also taking Paxil 20mg for 8 years as they thought it was postpartdepression WHEN 8 months later they found I was hypo. I haven't been able to get off the paxil since!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> No he did not perform any thryoid tests at the time I came in as only 2 weeks before my TSH was 1.59. He said the slight increase in thyroid med should NOT have cause those symptoms...but I do have to say when i was on 1 pill of Porcine *THYROID HORMONE CANADIAN* Its called my TSH went from 10.5 to 1.59. I HAVE NEVER dropped that much in my life just by one extra pill so quickly. It seemed a bit ODD to me. My gut feeling is that my thyroid MUST have kicked in and cause it to go to this number making me a bit hyper? I should be getting into the endo next few weeks I HOPE. I am doing ok now, definatley can hang in there and so far feeling pretty darn good compared to how I was feeling. Also taking Paxil 20mg for 8 years as they thought it was postpartdepression WHEN 8 months later they found I was hypo. I haven't been able to get off the paxil since!


Well, it sure would be good for you to be properly diagnosed and be able to get on thyrocine replacement if needed so that you can regain your health. And hopefully, wean off the Paxil eventually as well.

You must have been on ERFA? Wonder what the dose was?

It is very possible that you are flipping hypethyroid and there is one test that would prove that. TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)which if present in any amount, would be responsible for hyperthyroid.

Here is info on that.....
Please scroll down on this page for TSI

http://graves.medshelf.org/Lab_Tests


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

The dosage I was on was 30mg per pill. I was on 2 pills at the time when my tsh was 1.59 dropping from a TSH of 10 when I was only on the one pill. Anyways right now its been a week and using no thyroid medicine. I have my BOUTS OF HEADACHE and throat achiness/right side sore where they did fine my slightly inflammed thryoid on the Ultra sound this last January 2010. I feel bad then it goes away and sometimes just sticks around. It feels like YOUR 'GETTING SICK' BUT NOT really and your just stuck there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> The dosage I was on was 30mg per pill. I was on 2 pills at the time when my tsh was 1.59 dropping from a TSH of 10 when I was only on the one pill. Anyways right now its been a week and using no thyroid medicine. I have my BOUTS OF HEADACHE and throat achiness/right side sore where they did fine my slightly inflammed thryoid on the Ultra sound this last January 2010. I feel bad then it goes away and sometimes just sticks around. It feels like YOUR 'GETTING SICK' BUT NOT really and your just stuck there.


What is your plan? Do you have an appt.with your doctor?

Yeah; if the 1/2 grain brought your TSH down that quickly, when you went to the full grain, that could have tipped you over to hyper side. Also, if you do have Hashimoto's, you may be fluctuating from hypo to hyper and with the increased dose.......................wham!


----------

